# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 1.83 Official 2x2 Single



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

[youtubehd]OaIFRni2BXE[/youtubehd]



> @Estonian Open 2013
> 
> Dayan 2x2


----------



## ryanj92 (Oct 13, 2013)

Are you sure you're not gonna break it again this weekend?


----------



## Username (Oct 13, 2013)

ryanj92 said:


> Are you sure you're not gonna break it again this weekend?



I failed the finals, and uploaded this after the comp ended. So yeah, I'm pretty sure about it


----------

